# Compaq M2000 memory modules upgrade



## Simon Davies (Sep 1, 2006)

Hey everyone, nice site you got here. This is my first post, so forgive me if I ask many stupid questions!

I have a Compaq Presario M2000 laptop, and it has 256 (really 244)Mb RAM. So I am going to get another module, as I spoke to the tech support live web chat thingy they have on their website, and apparently my laptop has space for two modules, up to a max of 2 Gb RAM.

Ok, fair enough, I thought..

They gave me a link to a service manual on how to get into it, which I didn't think would be as easy as it was!  (I was proud of that!!)

Now, I can see there is the slot connection type thingies (I know all the technical words, me!) for a second module to attatch to, but I cannot see a way in monkeys how it is going to fit. The back cover for the RAM cards comes off to reveal 1 256Mb module. And only space for one, although there are two connectors for them.. I just can't see where it would fit

For anyone who has the same laptop as me, or has worked on one upgrading the RAM, or if anyone could point me in the direction of a website that will explain all...
How do I get it in there??

Thanks a lot, looking forward to the replies!

Simon

(Edited for amusingly stupid spelling and grammer.. I didn't see the spell check button on here!)


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Welcome.

And congrats on such a well explained and clear posting!

Can you post the link to the manual?
Then we could "look" as well.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Found it!

It's not exactly helpful though, is it. The blurb says 2 slots.
You say there a 2 connectors, are they opposing or "stacked"? (by the size of the enclosure they may be opposing)

What is actually preventing you using the second connector?


----------



## Simon Davies (Sep 1, 2006)

Thank you for the comment on my clear posting! I post on a magic forum (as I am a magician) and they demand clear legible postings!

What is preventing me from using the second connector is the seemingly lack of space. I open the flap where the modules go, and there is two connectors but seemingly only room for one.

I had a though that I may have to remove the whole back of the computer to fit it in.. But then I thought about how it would go back on..

I shall provide the link to the service manual I was shown to;

http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c00312740.pdf

If you have not read through this, there is a page (of which a very innacurate picture makes up half of) and a few lines about how to take the modules section panel off, and take the module out.

The picture shows there to be more space in the compartment than there actually is. I'm guessing it is a diagram of the other model of laptop they are also explaining about in that manual.

I hope this reply brings more light onto the subject, as I have ordered a 1Gb module (a bargain at £33 + £4.00 p&p!), and will undoubtedly feel the overwhelming urge to fit it as soon as it arrives!

Thanks again

Simon


----------



## Simon Davies (Sep 1, 2006)

Haha! I went to the live online support for Compaq products again and this time they sent me a video which explains everything in perfect clarity!

Thanks kiwiguy for your help!


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Don't keep us in suspense!

What was the magic method? Were the modules stacked one above the other, or...?


----------



## Simon Davies (Sep 1, 2006)

Well they are stacked... sort of. There is one below and slightly to the left of the top on. It plugs into the underside of the second connector. I couldn't see a way for it to fit as I thought it would have to fit into the top of the connector!!

Thanks again


----------

